# All Natural Liquid Rabbit Fertilizer



## ClearRanch (Jun 10, 2014)

Fertilize at less than $10.00 per acre! Renew your soil - The manure provides the source for the micorbes while the food and catalyst promote the growth and multiplication of the microbes in the tea. Liquid bio organic fertilizers supply soluble nutrients and bio active compounds to the plants and soil.

Rabbit Manure, having the highest N-P-K of all animal manures, can be used directly on plants with no burn or harm to living organisms. Being a "cold" fertilizer it is safe for Gardens, Lawns, Pastures, Crop Lands and even House Plants.

Our goal at Clear Ranch Ag Services is to educate on and help promote sustainable farming.

www.clearranch.com


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I always say you get what you pay for. Nobody ever saved themselves rich!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bat manure has higher fertilizer value. :lol:


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got horse manure that I'll give away for free....I'll even load it for free as well.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> I've got horse manure that I'll give away for free....I'll even load it for free as well.


I've got a mountain of it Mike.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hopefully will be getting 1.2M gallon of cattle pit manure applied this fall. 

Maybe not as rich as rabbit poop but will make up for it on volume.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Bat manure has higher fertilizer value. :lol:


That's for sure. It is called bat guano, comes from caves. Seabird guano is also a high nutrient source. In the 1800's guano was mined in Peru by the hundreds of thousands of tons.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You may be getting some plant nutrients from the rabbit manure tea, but the microbes in the tea are not the same as the beneficial microbes in the soil, so will not be helpful for soil processes. Whole rabbit manure is an excellent food source for the beneficial soil microbes.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Where does one get liquid rabbits?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

stack em up, in olden times the report we've gotten from your family would be that "the rabbit died" 

Shelia


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

A note on the title of this post, "All Natural Liquid Rabbit Fertilizer."

Snake bite is all natural, as is Polio, Smallpox, Malaria, Tuberculosis, Typhus, Cancer, Tooth Decay and a million other problems.

Some 100% all natural plant diseases have caused famines throughout human history. For example, the 100% all natural potato blight caused by the oomycete, Phytophthora infestans, created a famine in Ireland that killed over a million people. They starved to death.

100% all natural diseases of wheat have caused mass starvation for thousands of years. In the 1300's a wheat crop failure created starvation conditions for millions of Europeans. The period was marked by extreme levels of crime, disease, mass death, and even cannibalism.

Moreover, the all natural rat, carried the all natural insect, the flea, that carried the all natural disease known as the bubonic plague, that *naturally* killed almost half the population of Europe. If you automatically think all natural is good, you are an idiot.

For the most part, all natural is what humans desperately need to avoid. We have to wear man-made clothes to stay warm, build shelters to stay out of the weather, and create man-made medicines to live a longer life. We also need to use the best possible science and machines to grow our food.

The "all natural" human lives an average of 30 years old, spends much of the day in pain from tooth decay, swats mosquitos and picks lice. A broken arm from a fall could mean death. A small cut could easily lead to gangrene and a very painful death.

Some day, people will start to wake up from the 100% natural craze. It makes no sense. For the most part, the all natural is exactly what you need to avoid.

By the way, rabbits imported to Australia in the 1800's have caused a huge problem in their agriculture. Hundreds of billions of these rabbits have crapped all over that country and have done nothing to improve anything.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I take it you're not into the organic gig either Hugh......


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

You got that right...


----------

